# Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"



## lightknot (Dec 27, 2011)

Vital Gear - small, silent, and bezel down.
Show your FB1, FB2, FB3, F2, FL2, twistys, custom, modified, and LEGO'd Vital Gear flashlights.

EDIT: 7/10/17 Many pics lost in crash. Still a lot of good reference pics in this thread.

EDIT: 04/11/20 Scroll down for lots of good pics. 
Thread of Interest: Vital Gear Switch Replacement Tutorial --> HERE


----------



## lightknot (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"From Mild to Wild"*

Chrome Vital Gear FB1 flashlight by Cuso.


----------



## lightknot (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"From Mild to Wild"*

Cerakoted Vital Gear FB1 x 2, by MikeSantor.

Coyote Tan Cerakote - Vital Gear FB1 / Oveready E2C adapter / Surefire® Z44 / cren bezel








Tactical Gray Cerakote - Vital Gear FB1 / TnC E2C finned adapter / Cryos head / cren bezel. Please note the high grip hex head cap screws on the tailcap.


----------



## lightknot (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"From Mild to Wild"*

Vital Gear goodness from Flashmenow.





Please note the stripped Vital Gear FB1 on the left.
(All Vital Gear bodies)





And the naked Vital Gear FB1 and FB2 in this picture.
(All Vital Gear bodies)





The business end of a Vital Gear FB1 / Kerberos Quad / Z44


----------



## lightknot (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"From Mild to Wild"*





The elusive Vital Gear marked titanium pocket clip.

Unmarked Vital Gear titanium pocket clips, ("hard clips") and a stainless clip.


----------



## TIME1200 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"From Mild to Wild"*

:thumbsup:cute....


----------



## mikesantor (Jan 2, 2012)

I would love to get my hands on one of those ti clips! 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lightknot (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

Vital Gear FB1 BK's w/custom hardware. Stainless dresses up the body, hex head cap screws allow for a positive grip and a quick draw from the pocket.








Stainless button head, black hex, stainless hex. Stock button head screws









Stainless hex head cap screws /clipless /satin gray teardrop bezel.





Stainless button head screws /clipped /satin gray teardrop bezel


----------



## lightknot (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

VG FB1 BK + Surefire E1B "Backup" head.


----------



## F250XLT (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

My FB1 BK/KL4 BK combo was one of my favorites, I may have to get another one of these days. Although, I am sure there is probably another head that I would prefer on the market now.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

Malkoff VME head with a M61HCRI and an RCR123. My favorite EDC at the moment.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*


----------



## T45 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*



lightknot said:


>




LightKnot....in the picture on the right side, what head is that on the VG1 body?


----------



## lightknot (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

I believe that it is a GanP custom head, based on the Surefire® M3 design. Here's the thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Throw-LED-Head-Sign-Up-Interest-thread-Closed


----------



## fgials (Oct 26, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

I am now in love and need a vital gear fb1 setup!!!

We need more pics!!!!!!! :devil:


----------



## fgials (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

What P60 pills are yall using in the FB1 setups with full potential?


----------



## lightknot (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

I like the newer 110 lumen version of the Surefire® E1B "Backup" head.


----------



## PCC (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

All of these are hosts at the moment. I'm working out the details about how I want to build them. I'm not sure the FL2 head will remain on the Peu Pineapple body.


----------



## MosesM (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

Just got done modding a KX1 head for an FB2, here's a glamour shot


----------



## jorn (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

fb-3 + vme with ano removed + polish. m30w on 2 aa.


----------



## Tana (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*


----------



## aspirina750 (Jan 16, 2013)

I still love this one:






Nitecore Extreme 2 + FB1 HA


----------



## 1pt21 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*



Tana said:


>



I can't believe that no one has asked about the mag bezel on the E1E head!

I know I sure am curious, so out with it :nana:

Haha, thanks for any info!


----------



## kosPap (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*







XML U2 driven at 1.75 Amps, 10 deg optic


----------



## Scattergun (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

Vital Gear FB2 on a Vital Gear flashlight mount, and in the front -a Lumens factory E2C completed with an M2 head and FM63 IR-filter.


----------



## think2x (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*



Scattergun said:


> Vital Gear FB2 on a Vital Gear flashlight mount, and in the front -a Lumens factory E2C completed with an M2 head and FM63 IR-filter.



Nice 10/22


----------



## yoyoman (Aug 6, 2013)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"Mild to Wild"*

Mild. M361 N inside.


----------



## SmokeSerpent (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the photos! I'm using a Milky elendil on a Vital Gear 2 cell and I love it!


----------



## lightknot (Mar 31, 2014)

Those Malkoff VME heads look great on the Vital Gear bodies.


----------



## yoyoman (Mar 31, 2014)

The FB1 with VME head and M361 is one of my favorite lights. Full size head and about the same size as an AAA clicky.




Much better beam from the full sized head. I love stubby lights.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 3, 2014)

do any of y'all use FB2 bodies with an 18650 or is it not an 18mm body?


----------



## lightknot (Jun 3, 2014)

As Vital Gear bodies have an inside diameter of 17mm, a 17670 battery is best for single cell applications.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 5, 2014)

lightknot said:


> As Vital Gear bodies have an inside diameter of 17mm, a 17670 battery is best for single cell applications.



gotcha, thanks!


----------



## flashlight- (Aug 5, 2014)

Some seriously wild stuff there for sure! oo:

This is the only piece of Vital Gear I have! LOL. But have always liked VG stuff for having one of the shortest & smallest profiles around. :thumbsup:





Hotlinked image, image tags removed, DO NOT hotlink the images!!! - Norm


----------



## kooter (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"From Mild to Wild"*



lightknot said:


> Cerakoted Vital Gear FB1 x 2, by MikeSantor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loving the Cerakote, but I NEED a Snody Tanto, that is awesome.


----------



## Tana (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: Show Your Vital Gear -"From Mild to Wild"*


----------



## recDNA (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Vital Gear -&quot;Mild to Wild&quot;*

Flashlight above is so nice looking. Is that an e1e head?

Has anyone tried a protected aw 17670 in the FB2? I tried putting the aw 17670 in a quark tube and it ripped the cover off the 17670. I'm af4aid the protection circuit makes the aw wider than 17 mm.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Vital Gear -&quot;Mild to Wild&quot;*

That is a Surefire head modified by the poster of that pic, TANA. His work can be found in his signature line, it is top quality.
A 17670 battery will fit in the Vital Gear FB2, and it works quite well.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 7, 2015)

I just wasn't sure if it is a c head or an e head. So hard to find a black e1e head.


----------



## archimedes (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, it looks like a (modded) E1E-BK bezel


----------



## Tana (Mar 8, 2015)

I confirm it is... :thumbsup:


----------



## jdboy (Oct 13, 2015)

Just put this together today. Old E2D head with domed lens and a neutral 2 stage KuKu tower drop in. Having some switch issues but working through it.


----------



## m4a1usr (Oct 13, 2015)

jdboy said:


> Just put this together today. Old E2D head with domed lens and a neutral 2 stage KuKu tower drop in. Having some switch issues but working through it.



Recommend you take off the tailcap assy off the body, remove the switch/PCB board by unscrewing the retainer and add solder around the outer contact surface area. Then using isopropyl alcohol, wet the actual switch several times while cycling the switch and blow it out with pressurized air between drenchings. I had some very similar problems to yours with my FB1 bodies using modified E series heads. After many attempts to half azzed fix it I broke out the good ole multi meter and discovered the problem was contaminants inside the tiny switch. Probably solder rosin during manufacturing if I had to guess but I was not going to second guess the process. Lightknot has been very informative in assisting me AND he offers a higher amp drop in switch that users might want to consider. Cheers to a very good product and do not let my comments sway you from any of the Vital Gear bodies. My experience is just that. Mine.


----------



## lightknot (Oct 13, 2015)

*jdboy *A new switch is on the way. Please use primary CR123's. If you go to rechargeables, please consider the High Current switch mod. Price has been cut in half (2 for $6) for the HC switches (link in sig. line) due to difficulties encountered when soldering the (included) gold spring. This is covered in the "Vital Gear Switch Replacement Thread" Here's the link: Vital-Gear-switch-replacement-tutorial


----------



## jdboy (Oct 14, 2015)

I can't use primaries in my setup because it's a 4.2v drop in if I remember correctly. Sounds like I may need to purchase a high current switch.


----------



## jdboy (Oct 14, 2015)

m4a1usr said:


> Recommend you take off the tailcap assy off the body, remove the switch/PCB board by unscrewing the retainer and add solder around the outer contact surface area. Then using isopropyl alcohol, wet the actual switch several times while cycling the switch and blow it out with pressurized air between drenchings. I had some very similar problems to yours with my FB1 bodies using modified E series heads. After many attempts to half azzed fix it I broke out the good ole multi meter and discovered the problem was contaminants inside the tiny switch. Probably solder rosin during manufacturing if I had to guess but I was not going to second guess the process. Lightknot has been very informative in assisting me AND he offers a higher amp drop in switch that users might want to consider. Cheers to a very good product and do not let my comments sway you from any of the Vital Gear bodies. My experience is just that. Mine.



This worked perfectly, switch is 100% now!!! Thanks!

EDIT: ordered the optional switch this morning, the original switch had became erratic.


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 21, 2015)

Malkoff MDC head on an FB2.


----------



## FatRat (Nov 21, 2015)

:devil:Here is a mild one










careful what battery you put in


----------



## flashlight chronic (Nov 21, 2015)

Whoa! Never saw an E to Mag adapter before.


----------



## FatRat (Nov 22, 2015)

Had to get it when I first saw it.FM made them and still has some for sale.


----------



## magellan (Nov 23, 2015)

flashlight chronic said:


> Whoa! Never saw an E to Mag adapter before.



The head is a Mag?


----------



## lightknot (Oct 7, 2016)

Magellan, I like your sig line! And yes I believe that head is a modified Maglite head. Those E-Mag adapters are _rare_!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 7, 2016)

Magellan, that used to be a Mag... now it's a fivemega [email protected] 


Bought this...



After reading this thread.

So far...




A P60 first.




EB1 with a P60




Then EB1c'd FB2. 

That's it for now. 
Back to stock incan for the FB2 and LED for the EB1c. But who knows what'll happen someday. The winds have whispered about the possible return of VitalGear...


----------



## cody12 (Jan 4, 2017)

Do you notice the gap between the head and the adapter? I have two vital gear lights and one of their adapters. No good. Oveready and Lumens Factory sell a much nicer looking one and it fits. In either finish. I use four of them. Besides the two vital gear, I use them on e1e and e2e. Slick.
Check it out.


----------



## AVService (Jan 7, 2017)

*Vital Gear -&quot;Mild to Wild&quot;*

FB1 /Aleph Mule-This one is fun!


----------



## AVService (Jan 7, 2017)

FB3 with 2aa and 3v E Head

FB2 with C Adapter and M61nlll


----------



## AndyF (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Vital Gear -&quot;Mild to Wild&quot;*



AVService said:


> FB1 /Aleph Mule-This one is fun!



That's a nice setup you got there.


----------



## AVService (Jan 8, 2017)

*Re: Vital Gear -&quot;Mild to Wild&quot;*



AndyF said:


> That's a nice setup you got there.



Thanks I have one in aa too!


----------



## lightknot (Jan 8, 2017)

Vital Gear FB1 HA and Surefire KL4 head.


----------



## lightknot (Feb 14, 2018)

Incredibly rare Vital Gear on sale on the big 'Bay auction site right now:


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2018)

Those aren't mine.







Mine are safely sitting at home collecting dust...


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 14, 2018)

lightknot said:


> Incredibly rare Vital Gear on sale on the big 'Bay auction site right now:



Aaaaaaaaaand, they're gone....


----------



## KBobAries (May 18, 2018)

Does anyone have a source for new switches? I need one for my FB1. Forward or reverse clicky doesn't matter as long as it doesn't require modding to install and is reliable.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## lightknot (May 18, 2018)

*KBobAries* I have a genuine Vital Gear forward clicky switch that I can send you. PM sent.


----------



## KBobAries (May 18, 2018)

lightknot said:


> *KBobAries* I have a genuine Vital Gear forward clicky switch that I can send you. PM sent.



Responded, thank you. 

Everyone, it seems I just bought lightknot's last switch. It would be nice to have a backup.

Dan


----------



## Martin1488 (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi guys! The button does not work on my FB1. What can be replaced?


----------



## Martin1488 (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## lightknot (Apr 11, 2020)

Martin1488 said:


> Hi guys! The button does not work on my FB1. What can be replaced?





Martin1488 said:


>



The switch can be replaced. See this thread: HERE.


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 1, 2020)

Some photos of Vital Gear product





The 6 volt LED drop in





The clip to go on a clicky VG or E light with tail cap drilled for a wrist strap





The 2 cell clicky versus an E2D





The lights
L to R
Two cell clicky in black with clip and VG bulb module
Three cell clicky in raw (using 2aa and M31L)
Two cell clicky in natural HA
One cell twisty in natural HA with VG to E adapter and 6P head
Three cell twisty body in natural HA


----------

